# Kuala Lumpur Cleaning



## jacobb (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am living close to KL Sentral and the Brickields area. I would like to hire a maid but can not commit to a 2 year contract. Does anyone know of a goo cleaning service or part time maid agency?

Thanks,

Jacob


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

If you are currently living in an apartment/condo, try to approach the cleaning service there. Lots of them do side job by cleaning tenant unit.


----------

